# New Cobia video 10/2/07



## bigfishrookie (Oct 1, 2007)

Team Rookie (myself, pff Corpsman, Cale) and my brother went out for a few hours for some Kings. My brother hasn't Gulf fished in 10 years, so it was a treat to have him with us. We went out to the 1 and 2 seabouys and started trolling for Kings. The action was quick and we landed our first within short order.

We brought the king in and as we were sitting there, this Cobia comes to the side of the boat and looks at us begging for food. I didn't know if I should through him a bait or pet the sucker.

Cale throws a bait and a dang remora takes it. So I grab the only other rigged rod and put on a hardtail. the Cobe takes it and I choked on the set- pulling the bait out of his mouth. So, I put on another lively hardtail and simply plop it in front of the Cobe. He takes it, but this time I wait 15-20 seconds before I do a light set. The line gets tight and I set the hook. He's on!

We battle for 10-15 minutes and get him to the boat. This is Corpsman's first gaff shot and it was right on the money. This was my biggest Cobia- beating my 33#. Also the boats first Cobia and largest fish brought aboard. Hence- the screen name bigfishrookie!

This is my first video editing so there's no music, bells or whistles- just Action!

Here's a youtube link: 




BTW- first time using Windows Movie Maker and Youtube upload. I find they were fairly easy to use, even for a dumass like me.


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

I am at work right now and can't watch youtube, will watch when I get home,but I am glad to see you got the video to work.


----------



## bigfishrookie (Oct 1, 2007)

Yes, Knots Thanks for the suggestion. It worked!!!! I can't wait for more video and looking forward to playing around with editing. Good suggestion!


----------



## seminolewind (Oct 1, 2007)

Congrats nice catch and nice shot by the gaffman.


----------



## GULFFISHER1 (Sep 28, 2007)

Good video. Great post.. I need a trip like that!


----------



## SPECKDECK (Oct 2, 2007)

great fish and nice video. hope to see more videos that good. Congrats guys.


----------



## AUBuilder (Sep 27, 2007)

Video turned out great. Nice Cobe. Congrads.


----------



## ilander (Oct 2, 2007)

Sweet


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

Dang: There's only one thing wrong with that cobia. I didn't catch it myself. No really good job


----------



## Ruskin_Raider (Oct 2, 2007)

You never know when one of those things is going to pop up!


----------



## FLYINGGAFF (Oct 3, 2007)

A PIECE OF HELPFUL ADVICE. NEVER HOLD THE GAFF DOWNWARDS LIKE THAT. IN THE HEAT OF THE MOMENT WITH PEOPLE RUNNING AROUND THE BOAT PAYING ATTENTION TO THE FISH IT IS EASY FOR SOMEONE OR YOURSELF TO STEP ON THE HOOK. SINK SOME STEEL IN FISH NOT YOURSELF. IT JUST CAN BE KINDA DANGEROUS. BTW IT MIGHT NOT FEEL TO GOOD. NICE COBIA!!!!!!!!! CONGRATS!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bigfishrookie (Oct 1, 2007)

Flyinggaff- Wow- You're right. I did not even notice him there with the gaff behind the console. I walk along and could have easily stuck myself. Thank you for the notice and comment.


----------



## parrothead (Oct 1, 2007)

Good advice !!!!!!!!!!! Learn from experience, it HURTS !!!!!!!!!!:banghead:banghead


----------



## timeflies (Oct 3, 2007)

awesome vid. You have set a standard in reports! I hope we get more videos up soon.


----------



## SET 4 Life (Oct 3, 2007)

Nice catch!


----------



## JOHNJOHN205 (Oct 2, 2007)

great video


----------



## Doogiesar (Oct 4, 2007)

nice cath, wierd how it just was at the boat, like a dog waiting for food. good job and congrats.


----------



## jakerson (Oct 3, 2007)

man that is a sweet fish, and a sweet gaff shot to boot :bowdown


----------



## wirenut (Sep 30, 2007)

Nice video and damn nice fish :clap


----------



## fshslyr (Oct 8, 2007)

nicefish and hell of a gaff shot for his first time :clap


----------

